# My dog's suddenly scared of my boyfriend! Help?



## ariana24 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello!
I'm a new member, and I was hoping someone may have some advice regarding a weird new behavior. I have a male Westie named Mickey, about a year old. Very happy, intelligent dog. But in the last day or two, he's suddenly become scared and nervous around my (live-in) boyfriend. I know for an absolute fact that my boyfriend hasn't done anything to him that would scare or hurt him, I've been with them whenever they were together. It randomly started yesterday evening and doesn't seem to be getting much better. My boyfriend is trying to be as loving toward him as always, but Mickey just goes and hides under the bed! This is really starting to hurt my boyfriend's feelings! Any help would be appreciated. 
ariana24


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Did he accidently step on him or something like that? I suggest telling your bf to ignore Mickey until Mickey comes back around.


----------



## ariana24 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, it's actually a lot better this evening. Still a little weirdness, but not nearly like yesterday. The bizarre thing is that he'll be fine one minute - playing with my bf or otherwise acting normal - then Mickey will randomly look at him strangely and decide he's scared of him. This will repeat itself periodically. Who knows. We think Mickey may be seeing spirits.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Turn your BF into a walking doggy treat dispenser. Your pup will learn quickly to like him again.


----------

